# How was your first facial?



## Eye_ronic (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ok so i went through all the previous post on here about getting a facial and i am absolutely scared about getting one done.Eventhough a lot of people on here seemed to favor them, i want to here more stories about ur experiences.  Has anyone had any bad experiences (such as post breakouts) from a  facial? Did your aesthetician use a lancet and/or extractor? I sure hope i dont leave in worst shape than i came(as the popular saying goes, "If it aint broke dont go fixing it!!!")*


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't be too worried about it. If anything negative happens it will be under control and back to normal in no time! You are only committing to one facial I hope, so it can't hurt to try it once. Different places use different treatments and products, so if you aren't happy try again. 

The best way to ensure you are being taken care of is talk to your esthetician and tell them about your skin and what, if any, problems you've been having. They might be able to tailor their treatment for you.

I generally have "good skin" and after at most I get a little clarity and glow in my skin. Sometimes I don't see much of a difference, but my skin feels good. Once I got a tiny little break out afterwards, but it was gone in 2-3 days and my skin was glowing afterwards. I think there are a lot of factors, but it has generally been a positive experience for me. Also, I did let them "extract" me then... but now I don't feel like I really needed it... so wouldn't bother unless I had something to really extract.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

i used to get the elemis tri enzyme facial every 4-6 weeks but stopped due to lack of funds. however i never had any breakouts after the facial. my skin was always red for a day or so afterwards, but it always faded quickly. and i think that was due to the type of facial it was - a resurfacing one.

hth


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 24, 2010)

There's no need to be afraid of having a facial - if you have a good aesthetician it is generally a relaxing experience and your skin will look great afterwards. Admittedly, extractions can be somewhat uncomfortable (especially with under the skin blemishes), but they're not unbearable and the results are totally worth it imo. 

Just remember to relax and breathe properly - during my first facial when I was about 14 or so, I was so anxious that I held my breath during most it (the facial involved extractions and a peel) and when it was finished I felt lightheaded from the lack of oxygen. The facial wasn't bad at all, my nerves made the experience much worse than it would have otherwise been. 

Contrary to what that story makes it sound like, I absolutely love getting facials. If I had the means I'd get them a lot more often. I say just give it a go, if you are nervous about anything have a chat with your aesthetician and they'll talk you through the process. More often than not the experience of having a facial is a really pleasant one.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i used to get the elemis tri enzyme facial every 4-6 weeks but stopped due to lack of funds. however i never had any breakouts after the facial. my skin was always red for a day or so afterwards, but it always faded quickly. and i think that was due to the type of facial it was - a resurfacing one.

hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you see a difference? I have been trying to decide what I want to do as far as facials/procedures go for resurfacing and I haven't heard of this one.


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rrx2wm* 

 
_There's no need to be afraid of having a facial - if you have a good aesthetician it is generally a relaxing experience and your skin will look great afterwards. Admittedly, extractions can be somewhat uncomfortable (especially with under the skin blemishes), but they're not unbearable and the results are totally worth it imo. 

Just remember to relax and breathe properly - during my first facial when I was about 14 or so, *I was so anxious that I held my breath during most it (the facial involved extractions and a peel) and when it was finished I felt lightheaded from the lack of oxygen.* The facial wasn't bad at all, my nerves made the experience much worse than it would have otherwise been. 

Contrary to what that story makes it sound like, I absolutely love getting facials. If I had the means I'd get them a lot more often. I say just give it a go, if you are nervous about anything have a chat with your aesthetician and they'll talk you through the process. More often than not the experience of having a facial is a really pleasant one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This totally sounds like something I would do because of nervousness!


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye_ronic* 

 
_This totally sounds like something I would do because of nervousness!_

 
haha! I promise its not that bad; afterwards I realized that there really wasn't much to be worried about. I've been loving facials ever since then.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Did you see a difference? I have been trying to decide what I want to do as far as facials/procedures go for resurfacing and I haven't heard of this one._

 
well i do think that it did have a good effect on my skin. i used to get lots of under the skin acne and this decongested my skin so the lumps were smaller. however this facial has risen in price in the uk massively - i used to pay £50 for it (still very expencive!) but now it is £75! which i just cannot afford anymore. but elemis is a good brand.... just highly priced.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 9, 2010)

Depending on the facial, post breakouts can be common. This is because the facialist is bringing a lot of the gunk from our face to the surface. I wouldn't worry though as they usually go away quickly. 

If you're scared about the lancet/extraction tool then I would just ask the esthetician not to use one until you feel comfortable with him/her. There usually aren't any problems with this unless the technician is really forceful with the tool. 

I went to beauty school to be an esthetician and I've loved all the facials that I've gotten. So relaxing!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 10, 2010)

I absolutely loved my first facial.  I got it about a week before school started a few years ago, and by the time classes started, my skin looked radiant and fantastic!  I love getting facials, but I always freak out a little when my skin breaks out afterwards


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

I received one as a gift and I was shocked.  I had no idea people paid good money to have their pimples popped for them.  It was not painful at all & I really enjoyed the aromatic products used (they used Dermatologica products which were very nice) but I would not subject myself to that again.

I just personally prefer to pop my own pimples.  I know it is more than that, but I could not get over that part.  And I don't really think I need facials, as my skin is fairly clear now that I have changed my skin care routine and using mostly MMU.

Just my opinion, don't flame me!


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 11, 2010)

...


----------

